

CloudFlare now has over 60k+ Sites with IPV6 Access - dknecht
http://www.cloudflare.com/ipv6-challenge

======
danielhellier
<https://twitter.com/#!/ug> apparently one of their servers has just been
hacked (the one holding 4chan.)

